# Ravendune , Aladianas bloodlines



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Can any one tell me info about these lines ? I was looking for breeders who had these lines but can not find any that are breeding.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

*Just popping by*

I found this breeder who has Ravendune lines and puppies born 2/15/09

http://www.mesabipoodles.com


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> I found this breeder who has Ravendune lines and puppies born 2/15/09
> 
> http://www.mesabipoodles.com


Thanks Purple ! I will email them to see what they say


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I love the pics on there site. Hunting Pudels are soo great!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Both lines; http://www.poodlebreeders.com/esagey/index.html


----------

